# الهندسة الصناعية ومجالات عمل المهندس الصناعى



## eng. ahmed elkady (5 يناير 2010)

الهندسة الصناعية​

إحدى الفروع الهندسية المتميزة بسرعة النمو والتطور والتيأصبحت تشكل أساس البناء الاقتصادي للدول المتقدمة صناعيا، بسبب علاقتها المباشرة معمختلف الأنظمة الصناعية وعناصرها الإنتاجية من الأفراد والمواد والمعدات والتقنياتورأس المال.... 
ومن ناحية أخرى يمكن اعتبار أن المهندس الصناعى فى كلمة مختصرةهو جسر بين الإدارة وأهدافها، وتعرف مهنة الهندسة الصناعية وفقا لمعهد المهندسينالصناعيين (Institute of Industrial Engineers) بأنها: 

"تلك المهنة التيتهتم بتصميم وتطوير وإنشاء الأنظمة المتكاملة من الأفراد والمواد والمعدات، مبنيةعلى المعرفة والمهارة المتخصصة في العلوم الرياضية والفيزيائية والاجتماعيةالمتكاملة مع التركيز على الأسس الهندسية وطرق التحليل والتصميم الهندسي وذلك بهدفتوقع وتقييم النتائج التي يمكن الحصول عليها من هذه الأنظمة." 

الهندسةالصناعية هى مجال من مجالات الهندسة ومن مميزاتها أنّها لها مجال فى العديد منالشركات والمصانع المختلفة مثل الطيران و البنوك و المستشفيات و شركات البترولوغيرها فهو يعتبر مجال عام لتحقيق أهداف الإدارة من خلال إعداد الخطط والتنظيمالجيّد و الحفاظ على الجودة وتطبيقها والتعامل مع العاملين وغيرها ومن الممكنللمهندس الصناعى الوصول للمناصب الإداريّة نظرا لأن عمله قريب من الإدارة ومهمّاتها. وهناك العديد من التعريفات للهندسة الصناعية ولكن هناك خطوط رئيسية لها :

• تطوير طرق للإستفادة المثلى من البشر والآلات والأدوات وغيرها من أجلالتوصل لأفضل الطرق إقتصاديا لتقديم خدمة أو تصنيع منتج. 
• تهتم الهندسةالصناعية بتحسين وتطوير نظم متكاملة من البشر و الأدوات والطاقة ويلزم لها معرفةبعلم الرياضيات و العلوم الإجتماعية. 

فى عصر متسارع الخطوات لا تُقبلمنتجات أو خدمات جودتها ضعيفة إن المنافسة فى الأسواق المحليّة والعالميّة لا تعتمدعلى أحلام الحالمين ولكنها تعتمد على مقدار الجهد المبذول من أجل الوصول إلى إرضاءالعميل (الزبون) ومن أجل الوصول لأعلى مستويات الجودة. و إذا لم تكن هذه المؤسسة أوالشركة تقدّم أعلى مستويات الجودة فإنه ببساطة سيقدمّها آخرون إن الهندسة الصناعيّةمن أهدافها الرئيسيّة هو تنفيذ ما تريده الإدارة بأقل كُلفة و أعلى جودة.

الهندسةالصناعية عبر التاريخ
- تعتبر الأعمال المرتبطة بمهنة الهندسة الصناعية منأقدم الأعمال الهندسية التي باشرها الإنسان. ويمكن تتبع استعمال وظائف هذه المهنةفي جميع العصور منذ بداية صناعة السهام والرماح في العصور السحيقة مرورا بعصورالنهضة الزراعية وعصور استخراج المعادن. واستخدمت هذه الوظائف في جميع بلادالحضارات القديمة في كثير من مجالات تصميم وتنظيم وجدولة عناصر العمل وتجهيزه مثلبناء الأهرام والسفن والعجلات الحربية وتصنيع الورق والنسيج واختيار مواقع الصناعاتوالمدن وتخزين وجدولة المواد.

- يعتبر فردريك وينسلو تايلور هو الأب للهندسةالصناعية وبالرغم من ذلك فإن هناك بعض الأفكار الرئيسية لا تعود إليه. فإن بحث آدمسميث والمسمى بغِنى الشعوب كان له تأثير سابق وقد أًَصدر فى 1776 . 
و أيضا بحثتوماس مالثوس المسمى بمقالة عن السكان والذى تم إصداره فى 1798 و بحث ديفيد ريكاردوالذى يُسمى "مبادئ الإقتصاد السياسي وفرض الضرائب" والذى تم إصداره فى 1817 وأيضابحث جون ستيوارت ميل المسمى بأساسيات السياسة الإقتصادية وتم إصداره فى 1848.كل هذهالأعمال زوّدت توضيح تقدّمى كلاسيكى لنجاح الثورة الصناعية. كان يسمّى مجال الهندسةالصناعية بعلم الإقتصاد فى إنجلترا قبل أن يدخل التصنيع أمريكا. وأيضا تشارلز بابيجهو عضو رئيسى مشارك لتايلور. وتشارلز هو بروفسور رياضيات فى جامعة كامبريدج وكانكتابه " إقتصاد الآليّة والمصنّعين فى سنة 1832. 

فى أواخر القرن التاسععشر, تم عمل العديد من التطويرات والتى قادت إلى تكوين الهندسة الصناعية. وعموما لايمكن ذكر تاريخ الهندسة الصناعية دون ذكر فردريك وينسلو تايلور الأب للهندسةالصناعية ويحتمل أن يكون هو رائد الهندسة الصناعية الأشهر وهو الذى صاغ التعبيرالإدارة العلمية لوصف الطرق التى استحدثها خلال دراساته التجريبية.وكانت أعماله ,مثل غيره, تغطى مواضيع مثل تنظيم العمل من خلال الإدارة وإختيار العامل و التدريبوغيرها.

عائلة جلبريث كانت مفوّضة بتطوير دراسات الوقت والحركة, ولقد عملكلٌ من فرانك جلبريث وزوجته الدكتوره ليليان على فهم: التعب - تطوير المهارة - دراسات الحركة وأيضا دراسات الوقت .

لقد كانت أسرة جلبريث مهتمّة بـ " الطريقة الوحيدة الأفضل لأداء العمل". وواحدة من أهم الأشياء التى عملتها أسرةجلبريث هى" تصنيف حركات الإنسان الرئيسيّة إلى 17 حركة" بعضها فعّال و الآخر غيرفعّال. وأوضح جلبريث أن الوقت اللازم لإتمام حركة فعّالة يمكن تقليله لكن من الصعبجدا أن يتم إزالته ، ومن الناحية الأخرى يجب إزالة الغير فعّالة بالكامل إذا أمكن. 

خلال الستينيّات من القرن الماضى وبعدها أيضا, بدأت الجامعات فى تبنّىتقنيّة "بحوث العمليّات " وقامت بإضافتها إلى مناهج الهندسة الصناعيّة. ومن خلالالكمبيوتر أو Digital Computer و القدرات الضخمة للتخزين , أصبح المهندس الصناعىيمتلك أداة جديدة للحسابات الضخمة بطريقة سريعة.ومن خلال قدرات التخزين الضخمةللكمبيوتر أصبح من الممكن تسجيل النتائج السابقة ومقارنتها بالمعلومات الجديدة ,وهذه المعلومات يستطيع من خلالها المهندس الصناعى دراسة نظم الإنتاج و تفاعلها معالتغيير بطريقة قويّة وجيّدة.


اهتمامات ومجالات عمل الهندسةالصناعيّة
المنتجProduct: 

تهتم الهندسة الصناعية ( هندسة التصميموالانتاج ) بدراسة وتحليل العملية الإنتاجية للمنتج ، بدءاً من مرحلة الفكرةوالتصميم والتنفيذ والتصنيع وانتهاء بعملية التسويق والدعم الفني في مرحلة مابعدالبيع ، ولكن من وجهات نظر خاصة بعملية التصنيع نفسها ( جودة المنتج.( 


تصميم وتطوير المنتج Product Development and Design:

يقومالمهندس الصناعي بتصميم المنتج ودراسة موثوقيته وتكلفته وقابليته للإنتاج. بالإضافةإلى اختيار المواد وعوامله الإنسانية ودراسة متغيرات المواصفات ووضع القواعدالقياسية والتوصيف. 


الإنتاج Production وعمليات الإنتاجProduction Process 

تهتم الهندسة الصناعية بتصميم عمليات الإنتاج الأساسية المثليللقيام بالعملية الإنتاجية وتشمل: 

1- دراسة قرار الإنتاج أو الشراء لجزء أوأجزاء من المنتج. 
2- دراسة عمليات الإنتاج واختيار العملية الإنتاجية المناسبة. 
3- دراسة وتحليل العمل وأزمنته القياسية. 
4- التخطيط لعمليات الإنتاجوتسلسلها المنطقي ووضع جداول تسلسل العمليات ومخططات مسار حركة الإنتاج والتجميع. 
5- دراسة وسائل الفحص وضبط الجودة ووضع أساليب مخططات الرقابة وأخذ العينات. 
6- تحديد الكميات المطلوبة من المادة الخام والعمالة وذلك باستخدام الطرقالتجريبية والتحليلية والمحاكاة. 
7- اختيار المعدات والأدوات ومعدات المناولةونظمها. 


ومن ضمن مهام الهندسة الصناعية عمليات التخطيط وجدولة ومراقبةالإنتاج من خلال : 

1- تحديد أساليب الرقابة على جودة المنتج. 
2- وضعجداول الإنتاج . 
3- مراقبة مخزون المواد الأولية والمنتجات النهائية. 
4- التخطيط لإيجاد معدلات الإنتاج بواسطة طرق التخطيط على المدى المتوسط. 
5- تحديد أساليب الرقابة على الإنتاج وأداء العمالة. 


تصميم موقع العمل Workplace Design

من أولويات الهندسة الصناعية تولي مسؤولية : 

1- تحليل واختيار الموقع الأمثل للمصنع أو العمل أو مكان الخدمة ، بناء على المعطياتمن خلال تحليل نقاط القوة ونقاط الضعف . 
2- تصميم خطوط الإنتاج وتنظيمهاوترتيبها بالشكل الذي يحقق جودة العمل والمنتج ، من خلال تخطيط حركة الإنتاجومواقعها. 
3- تحليل توازن خطوط الإنتاج والتجميع. 
4- تحديد مراكز العملوالأنشطة المساندة للإنتاج.
5- تحديد متطلبات المبنى وخدماته ومنافعه لعملياتالإنتاج والعوامل الإنسانية ومتطلبات السلامة. 
6- تحديد متطلبات الصيانةللمعدات والأدوات والموقع. 

أبحاث التسويق Marketing Research:

دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية للإنتاج الصناعي حيث يتم تقدير كل من التكلفة وحجمالسوق بالإضافة إلى حساب طاقة المصنع وربحية المشروع الصناعي. وكذلك دراسةالمتغيرات في مواصفات المنتج ومن ثم وضع قواعد لتقييس هذه المواصفات وتبسيطها.. 

بعض إهتمامات المهندس الصناعى الحديثة

العلوم الانسانية
هذاالموضوع يجعل الهندسة الصناعية منفردة نوعا ما عن باقى إختصاصات أو مجالات الهندسة. يجتاز المهندس الصناعى بعض الدروس فى علم النفس و علم الإجتماع حتى يساعدهم على فهممواضيع مثل إدارة البشر وأيضا تساعدهم مثل هذه الدراسات على فهم كيفيّة التعامل معهذه المسائل.ومن مساحات الإهتمام الأخر للمهندسين الصناعيين هو تحديد كم عددالعمّال أو الناس المطلوبين؟ وهل هذا العمل أو هذه الوظيفة مناسبة لعامل من البشر؟وهل العملية آمنة؟ ما هى درجة الدفع التى يجب أن تُمنح لهذا العمل؟ هل يتطلّبالعمل مزيدامن التدريب للعاملين ؟ وهل هناك تواصل جيّد بين الإدارةوالعاملين؟

إحتياجات القوّة العاملة
لفهم إحتياجات القوّة العاملة يجبأن يفهم المهندس الصناعى بطريقة كبيرة دراسة الوقت , دراسة الحركة ( حركة العاملينوغيرها.).ومن خلال سياسة الشركة فى وضع نماذج أداء العمل يتم إختيارواحدة.

دراسة الحركة
كل عمل أو عمليّة يمكن تقسيمها إلى عناصر عملأساسيّة , وقد وجدت عائلة جلبريث أن هذه الحركات الـ 17.تحتاج إلى الوقت الدقيقالمطلوب لإتمام كل حركة ، والذي لايمكن أن يتغيّر.
إن القواعد التى تستخدم فىدراسة الحركة تحاول مساعدة الشخص أو العامل حركة متوازنة ومتزامنة.مثال: لا يجبإستعمال دوّاسة القدم إلا عندما يجلس العامل. كذلك يجب أن تكون بيئة العمل أوالعمّال مناسبة وجيدة حتى تصلح لكفاءة العمل،مثلا يجب أن تكون الأدوات مثبّتةلإزالة .

وللإبقاء على الشركة في حدود المنافسة الحقيقية لابد من مواصلةزيادة سعة الإنتاج و أيضا تقليل التكلفة ، لذلك فإن الهندسة الصناعية تأتى بالجديدمن التحسينات و التطوير في العمل بشكل مستمر وعلى مدار وقت العمل كوسيلة لبقائها فيدائرة المنافسة الفعالة .

دراسة الوقت
توفر الهندسة الصناعيّة معيار أوميزان عادل مُحتمل لكل عمليّة، وبدون وجود معيار محدّد سوف تجد الشركات صعوبة فىتحديد المصطلح المعروف بـ Lead-time على منتجاتها .
وعن طريق التقديرات فإنّ 12% من تكلفة الشركة الكليّة يأتى من العمالة المباشرة وهناك 43% من التكلفة تأتى منسعر أو تكلفة المادّة ويذهب ال 45% الباقون فى الـ overhead. 

إن المقاييسسيتم وضعها لكل جزء أو شىء فى الشركة ليس فقط العمليات التى تقوم بها العمالةالمباشرة, وسوف تكون الهندسة الصناعيّة مشاركة أيضا فى تحليل ووضع المقاييس لشُغلالمكاتب أيضا.ويتم صرف الوقت الكافي لدراسة الحسابات التي تسببها التأخيرات التى لايمكن تجنّبها . 

إن الوقت الضائع أو المبدّد كمثال : فى البحث عن الأدوات لنيوضع فى المعايير النهائيّة، والتوقّع سيكون على أساس أن مكان العمل سيكون مصمّماليكون ملاءما للعمل و سيكون خالى من أى مظاهر للتبديد، وبوضع معايير فعّالة,تتمكنالشركة من تحديد ما إذا كانت عدد القوّة العاملة مناسبة للعام القادم. وقبل تأسيسالمعايير يجب أن تكون الشركة ملمّة بالسعة الحالية والإحتياجات إلى مساعدة إضافيّة.
م / أحمد القاضى​:55:​


----------



## ghareeb 2 (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا م أحمد 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صناعي1 (6 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا، و لكن الموضوع مكرر على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100723.html


----------

